# Threaded Insert compatibility



## LL Woodworks (Jan 26, 2012)

Can anyone advise if these threaded inserts (this one from the Atrax FP) are compatibly with other FPs i.e. Jr Statesman II etc.  Thanks


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Atrax is compatible with Triton Rb and Fp. 

Navigator, Barona, Sedona and Rinehart all use the same insert.

Jr gent, Venus, Jr Marshall, Jr Statesman, jr. Retro all use the same coupler.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep.... What Andy said!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the rundown, the knowledge on this site amazes me; do you know if and where these inserts can be purchased by themselves; like spare parts?


----------



## jjudge (Jan 26, 2012)

related info:
El Grande/Churchill couplers (metal) can be had at Beartoothwoods.com


----------



## jjudge (Jan 26, 2012)

*threading size of those couplers?*

So ... in threading, tap, die terms, does this mean:


Navigator, Baron, Sedona - and Rinehart use the same M8.5 x 1 threaded coupler
Jr Gent, Venus, Jr Marshall, Jr Statesman, Jr Retro use the same __??__ threaded coupler.  What threading is that?



PenMan1 said:


> Atrax is compatible with Triton Rb and Fp.
> 
> Navigator, Barona, Sedona and Rinehart all use the same insert.
> 
> Jr gent, Venus, Jr Marshall, Jr Statesman, jr. Retro all use the same coupler.


----------

